# young doelings on grass pasture



## DesertMoonFarms (Nov 19, 2012)

So I have to young ND doelings born mid-end of April both were bottle brats and have been weaned for some time I have been feeding them alfalfa while the rest of my hers is on grass pasture only. Its a great pasture on my does are fat amd happy with there minerals all havr shiny sleek coats. I was just wondering if I kicked the doelings out with the rest of the herd and pull them off alfalfa would I be harming them or their growth in any way?


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have my doelings on grass pasture and they are doing fine. Growing nice and look sassy! Your girls should be fine, unless they find Mama and start nursing again!


----------



## DesertMoonFarms (Nov 19, 2012)

That's not a problem one never knew mom as mom had no milk thw first couple days and the other's mom belongs to someone else now


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Should be fine. But I would do it slowly like put them out there for an hour and then slowly up the amount of time. Any dietary change including pasture can upset them.


----------

